# Fonds d'écran



## jlchm (22 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Dans "Préférences système" -> "Bureau et économiseur d'écran", j'ai actuellement 2 images et je voudrais en ajouter d'autres : je l'ai déja fait, mais je ne sais plus comment, d'où ma question : 

-comment fait-on pour ajouter des fonds d'écran dans "Bureau et économiseur d'écran"?

Merci pour vos réponses.

A+


----------



## Fìx (22 Juillet 2009)

Rôôô!!!  ... C'est pô compliqué queu même! 

Tu crées un dossier en appuyant sur le petit "+" ici :











Et tu y cales tous tes fonds d'écrans... 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h39 ----------


Pardonnnnn.... :rose:

T'es sous Tiger!^^

Bah c'est un peu pareil sauf que c'est ici :










:rateau:


----------



## pickwick (22 Juillet 2009)

Sinon il est possible de gérer les photos du site Webshots.com avec un programme difficile à trouver actuellement mais qui marche encore avec Léopard, il s'agit de Swaptop (de préférence en version 1.9.2). Personnellement je gère 8000 photos de qualité pro en fond d'écran avec ce petit logiciel et je trouve plein de photos sur le site webshots (attention format propriétaire).


----------



## jlchm (22 Juillet 2009)

Fix78,

Merci pour ta solution. Maintenant, j'ai un autre petit problème : j'avais dans les préférences à "Bureau et économiseur d'écran", sous l'onglet "Bureau", un fond d'écran "Viaduc de Millau" : il a disparu, par contre, il est toujours dans "Economiseur d'écran" : 
-il y a moyen de le récupérer pour le passer en fond d'écran?

Je suis en résolution 1680x1050 et je ne parviens pas à le retrouver sur la toile...

A+


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2009)

Tu pourrais nous donner un lien pour ce logiciel peut-être ? 

On continue dans "Customisation"&#8230;


----------



## jlchm (22 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu pourrais nous donner un lien pour ce logiciel peut-être ?
> 
> On continue dans "Customisation"


Un lien pour quel logiciel?


----------



## Fìx (22 Juillet 2009)

jlchm a dit:


> Un lien pour quel logiciel?



Il parle à Pickwick! 


Pour ton fond d'écran.... j'viens de regarder, j'vois pas... 


Sur Léopard, suffit de glisser (sur le bureau par ex.) la miniature en haut à gauche de la fenêtre "Bureau et économiseur d'écran".... mais sous Tiger je n'y suis pas parvenu... 


Peut-être est il caché quelque part dans la bibliothèque?... Mais où?  ...


----------



## r e m y (22 Juillet 2009)

jlchm a dit:


> Fix78,
> 
> Merci pour ta solution. Maintenant, j'ai un autre petit problème : j'avais dans les préférences à "Bureau et économiseur d'écran", sous l'onglet "Bureau", un fond d'écran "Viaduc de Millau" : il a disparu, par contre, il est toujours dans "Economiseur d'écran" :
> -il y a moyen de le récupérer pour le passer en fond d'écran?
> ...



Tu pourrais poster une copie d'écran de "Economiseur d'écran" faisant apparaitre ce Viaduc de Millau?

Parce que j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre comment une image (si c'en est une) peut s'afficher dans Economiseur d'écran. Normalement ce module n'affiche que les fichiers .saver situés dans /Bibliothèque/Screen Savers et pas des images, même si on a glissé une image dans le dossier /Screen Savers!!!

D'ailleurs si tu sélectionnes ce "Viaduc de Millau" dans Economiseur d'écran ,que se passe-t-il?


----------



## jlchm (23 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, Remy,

La photo de "Viaduc de Millau" apparait dans " "Économiseur d'écran" de la fenêtre de "Bureau et Économiseur d'écran". J'ai tenté de la récupérer, mais sans succès. Cette photo proviens du dossier "Desktops". J'ai fait une recherche avec Spotlight, sans succès.

Mais, avec OS Tiger, les images importées ne doivent elles pas s'adapter automatiquement à la résolution de la machine? Pourtant, j'ai installé d'autres fonds d'écrans sans problèmes...

Pour ce qui est de l'image, je ne sais pas comment on fait pour la joindre à ce message?

A+


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2009)

Pourquoi veux-tu la mettre ici ?

Sinon.


----------



## jlchm (23 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai trouvé pourquoi ça ne marchait pas : je faisais un clic droit sur l'apperçu de l'image, puis sur "Choisir l'image comme fond d'écran", alors qu'il fallait d'abord faire un double clic sur l'apperçu pour l'afficher en grand format,  puis choisir comme fond d'écran.
ça m'aura occupé un bout de temps...

A+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juillet 2009)

Une autre solution, que j'utilise, est d'importer les images dans iPhoto et de passer par les menus d'iPhoto pour les mettre en fond d'écran. 




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------

